
The Future of Adobe Air - ingve
https://theblog.adobe.com/the-future-of-adobe-air/
======
pier25
The end of an era.

I used Air a lot for making interactive contents for museums and marketing
events. AS3 was a fine language.

~~~
zwetan
why the past tense?

Adobe AIR does not end, HARAMN take over its development

and AS3 is still a fine language, you can even use it on the command-line and
server-side

